

The most underrated Objective-C Class - sabalaba
http://www.stephenbalaban.com/caching-with-nscache-the-most-underrated-objective-c-class/

======
edgeman27
I recently changed an image cache in one of my projects to use NSCache instead
of NSMutableDictionary. I found that when my application was sent to the
background (even for a few seconds), the cache was cleared and the images had
to be reloaded on resume. This was not suitable for my application since the
initial image request was costly, so I went back to the initial
NSMutableDictionary implementation.

------
sabalaba
I'm curious if anybody has insight into NSCache's caching algorithm? It would
be nice to know the details.

